# Price of a Mossberg 930?



## mathias87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey im new to the site i got a Mossberg 930 that i got new 3 years ago. I was curios to see if anyone had an idea how much i could sell the gun for or trade it in at say scheels or gander mtn? Nothing is wrong with the gun just dont need it seeing that i barley use it.


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

The average blue book price for that model of shotgun is anywhere from $300-$500 depending on the condition. If its the full camo cover waterfowl model then add another $70-$110.

Not sure what scheels or gander will give you.


----------

